# Border tile



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

I just watched the video. Seems to me that it screeds riding on both the upper and lower rows. Something I'm missing?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tashler said:


> I just watched the video. Seems to me that it screeds riding on both the upper and lower rows. Something I'm missing?


No I missed it. I didn't watch the video. I just saw the piece and didn't realize the yellow piece was the screed. It should work fine.


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks. I saw it as an answer to prayer. I've always meant to make a screed out of a plastic knife but never got around to it. Don't tile that often.
Never thought of using Ditra to build it out, didn't like the materials I considered using.
Even for the occasional use I would have, it definately think it would be worth $20 to me to make my life easier and make my work look better.


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

I used 3/16


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

For those that use kerdi, how do you overcome unevenness in the wall?


----------

